# how to appeal on a spouse visa refusal



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have applied for my spouse visa on the 9th of sep and still waiting on the decision which should come through by last week of November or so...have heard about people getting refused for very stupid reasons and recently saw here that someone been refused cos they have not provided the council tax and its making me worry a lot...me and my partner provided everything and concerning the accomodation we provided the tenancy agreement and a letter from the letting agency stating how many rooms and the registeration vote thing stating who's staying at the house,a support letter from my partner's mother(the rental agreement is under her name)
My husband also exceed the financial requirement and have saving.
Our relationship been genuine started april 2011 and he come to see me every 2-3 months..also provided hundreds of pages of chat,skype calls,whats app messages,photos together(but i haven't written any description on them  )
Am applying from egypt and they're pretty much hard here 

So I just want to be ready to take any shock and was wondering if anyone can guide me to the proper process of the appeal and how long does it take....I had a look on how to appeal but would like t understand it more...would appreciate your help
Thanks


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

why you so frustrated !!!! no reason for that. you don't need to be in that such mood.

I'm from Egypt and have applied for fiance visa and been granted one, but b4 9 July rules.

however don't rush, just wait as it takes time now. 60 Working days or less.

mine took 41 business working days.

is your application straight forward, based on all requirements ?

Good luck.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea,pretty much provided everything needed and much evidence...I know but hearing people stories really worrying me!
What was your circumstances?


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

mous.am said:


> Yea,pretty much provided everything needed and much evidence...I know but hearing people stories really worrying me!


You don't need to be so stressed, btw I was in same boat.
but trust me they refuse some people not just because it based on silly things, there is many things are beside it which not gonna be written. they are not stupid.



> What was your circumstances?


straight forward application. nothing special really. 
does your spouse have qualification ?
also what about his English test ?
did you meet the new financial requirements ?


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

My spouse is british he exceed the new financial requirement,been with same employer for the past 9 years on 22,440k a year
I passed the english test 97/100
He stays with his mother and her partner in a rented house by his mother


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I can understand the frustration and the fear. Without even realising it, I had a very straight-forward case, but never-the-less we were both absolutely convinced we were going to fail! We really were, and the wait (even though only a few days unlike the months many are having to agonise through) was an absolute nightmare of worry and picking apart every bit of our application. But from what you've said, it sounds like you meet all the criteria so try not to worry yourself into the ground.

UKBA don't always refuse an application if a piece of supporting evidence is missing, which, if provided, would mean a successful application. In practice, this does seem to vary somewhat between different hubs, but even if your application is missing any document, it doesn't necessarily mean an outright refusal. Every application has different circumstances, and some refusals posted here based on a missing document might have been weak in other areas too. However, if the worst does happen, post back here as soon as possible with the grounds for refusal, and more experienced posters here will be able to help you.

Given you will be living in a rented property, if you didn't provide a housing inspection report, it might be worthwhile having one done now (just in case it's requested and the agency letter is not regarded as sufficient for the purpose). This report makes an 'official' statement of the number of habitable rooms and condition of the property. This can be arranged with the housing department of your local council for a fee (just enquire about a housing report for immigration purposes). I recommend having this done now in case UKBA asks for it and then only grants you a paltry 7 days in which to provide it. Yes, it might be an unnecessary fee, but I think it's better to be prepared with too much than caught off-guard and unable to respond.

From what you've written I don't think you have too much to worry about, but good luck and hopefully you will sonn be posting some good news here!


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Now am much worried  we did not provide the latest house inspection cos it looked rubbish and we thought it won't be necessary  but we got a letter from the letting agency stating number of rooms and vote registration form showing whos staying in the house...
Been almost 2 months since I applied and the UKBA haven't requested any documents so....I just need to pray more but other than that we provided everything
Let's hope things go well


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

In that case, you at least have the housing inspection report just in case! Not everyone has been asked for it so don't worry. No news does not mean BAD news; it just takes UKBA a long time to trawl through the piles of applications.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

I really hope it goes well,you have no idea about hard it has been,well I guess you have been through the same as well...
Thanks very much for your help
Much appreciated!!!


----------

